# 1998 Orion HCCA 10inch subwoofer specs?



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

My buddy picked up 2 old school 12 inch HCCA orion subwoofers. and he can't find specs for them ANYWHERE online.

Anyone on here know of them?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

could try... The Thiele-Small Loudspeaker Database


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I picked up 2 old school audiobahn subs a while back.

No specs on them anywhere either.

For ohms, use a digital multimeter.

For wattage, start low.

I don't know why you would buy subs without knowing anything about them!

Did you at least test them to see how hard they hit and if they work?


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I didn't buy them lol. my buddy did.
he is a funny guy. I have no idea why he bought them. he changes his system out every 3 months.


anyways. I think I might have found something. But I don't know. Is this the model from 1998?

ORION HCCA 12 1st Gen Old School Brand New warranty. | eBay


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

96jimmyslt said:


> I picked up 2 old school audiobahn subs a while back.



Please. for the love of god and all things holy.... DO NOT include the name Audiobahn in a post containing anything Orion HCCA ever again ok.... thanks... 

Just don't do it, don't consider it, don't even think it...


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Here you go, the specs on the woofer, and some box recommendations...


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

wow. where did you find those?

thank you so much.



by the way. why cant that guy mention those old school audiobahn subs on an orion post?


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

jockhater2 said:


> wow. where did you find those?
> 
> thank you so much.
> 
> ...


i was a long time dealer in the 90's... gots lots of odds and ends stuff...


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

dman said:


> i was a long time dealer in the 90's... gots lots of odds and ends stuff...


do you have any or know of anyone who is selling a JL 12W7 used

or a use amp that can power 2 of them with ease?
I wanted to find a used Hifonics Colossus


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

jockhater2 said:


> do you have any or know of anyone who is selling a JL 12W7 used
> 
> or a use amp that can power 2 of them with ease?
> I wanted to find a used Hifonics Colossus


Yeah, i got a new in the box Solid F1600D.... Will put some hurt on the woofers.. Pm me if interested.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

dman said:


> Yeah, i got a new in the box Solid F1600D.... Will put some hurt on the woofers.. Pm me if interested.


how much is it?
I'd like to spend less than 600

Realistically I wanted to spend less. but the colossus was the best I found for its price


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

dman said:


> i was a long time dealer in the 90's... gots lots of odds and ends stuff...


That's awesome.. 

Where about was your biz? 

I only ask because I used to build Sub-Zone enclosures for Orion and wondered of you had ever seen one... 

Who didn't love old Orion .. lol..


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

jockhater2 said:


> how much is it?
> I'd like to spend less than 600
> 
> Realistically I wanted to spend less. but the colossus was the best I found for its price


nice budget, but its less than half that... pm me


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> That's awesome..
> 
> Where about was your biz?
> 
> ...


Texas... No hadnt seen one..


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

what do you mean nice budget?

I don't have a lot of money and that is a realistic goal for me. I am still very young and for the money the colossus seems great


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> what do you mean nice budget?
> 
> I don't have a lot of money and that is a realistic goal for me. I am still very young and for the money the colossus seems great


I'm pretty sure he's saying that he wants less than $300 for his item, which is half your $600 budget.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

96jimmyslt said:


> I'm pretty sure he's saying that he wants less than $300 for his item, which is half your $600 budget.


yes i was saying that, thx. 96jimmyslt...

mean anyway you go with it, $600 a nice budget for a good sub amp.. and my price to you would be $250 shipped...

I wouldnt mark up more than i was asking just because a guy has more to spend.. thats not right by any standards... anyway feel free to let me know..


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

dman said:


> I wouldnt mark up more than i was asking just because a guy has more to spend.. thats not right by any standards


oh god, reminds me of craigslist


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

96jimmyslt said:


> oh god, reminds me of craigslist


Not exactly sure what that means... But most people know me here, and know i used to own 2 shops and when i closed them i still had thousands of dollars in equiptment.. and were not talking 2-3 amps and some speakers, but more like $60k-70k worth of audio and a 3600 sq. ft. warehouse full.. The ones who have come out can attest to that.. Finally a year later im getting pretty thin.. So i was trying to help you out, but you seem to take some of this the wrong way.. Its easier to withdraw the offer. thx.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

dman said:


> Not exactly sure what that means... But most people know me here, and know i used to own 2 shops and when i closed them i still had thousands of dollars in equiptment.. and were not talking 2-3 amps and some speakers, but more like $60k-70k worth of audio and a 6000 sq. ft. warehouse full.. The ones who have come out can attest to that.. Finally a year later im getting pretty thin.. So i was trying to help you out, but you seem to take some of this the wrong way.. Its easier to withdraw the offer. thx.


I meant how craigslist people will respond to a wanted ad that has $300 in the title, and if you put the max you will spend and their item meets the criteria (32" 1080p LCD for example) they automatically think you will give them the max amount for it...

tl;dr craigslist is full of scammers.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

96jimmyslt said:


> I meant how craigslist people will respond to a wanted ad that has $300 in the title, and if you put the max you will spend and their item meets the criteria (32" 1080p LCD for example) they automatically think you will give them the max amount for it...
> 
> tl;dr craigslist is full of scammers.


ok, maybe i misunderstood..

Anyway when he is ready to buy, either from me or anyone here... There are ALOT of good people here, and with his budget for a amp you will be able to find a good deal...


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I have had such bad luck with craigslist.
Like. I am a very fair person.
For instance I just sold my amplifiers and subwoofers on craigslist. All for exactly half of what I paid for each item.
I found a guy on craigslist who had my amplifier and he said his was new and he wanted $200.
I PAID $167 WITH AN EXTENDED 3 YEAR WARRANTY FOR MINE.
and I still got people who tried offering me less. it was ridiculous. I was only asking $75.

and Now I am trying to find another JL 12W7 and everyone in my area wants 400-$450 for it used. I found it on google shopping for $446.50 with free shipping and a manufactures 1 year warranty.

It sucks. Because of my limited income I would like to buy my stuff used so I can actually afford it.

craigslist hasn't proven to be anything but a pain to buy on and sucks to sell on.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

dman said:


> ok, maybe i misunderstood..
> 
> Anyway when he is ready to buy, either from me or anyone here... There are ALOT of good people here, and with his budget for a amp you will be able to find a good deal...



Thank you very much Dman.

I mean. As of right now... I "have" the money. But because I am not currently employed I can't spend any money. Rent is coming up and such and I need to be wise.

I would love to jump on the deal you have. I just need to get a paycheck or 2 of some steady income.

By the way. I am new to picking the correct amplifiers. Will the Solid F1600d be able to power 2 JL 12W7s without stressing itself?


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

jockhater2 said:


> I have had such bad luck with craigslist.
> Like. I am a very fair person.
> For instance I just sold my amplifiers and subwoofers on craigslist. All for exactly half of what I paid for each item.
> I found a guy on craigslist who had my amplifier and he said his was new and he wanted $200.
> ...


yeah, craigslist is hit and miss... for the most part i dont deal with it.. i posted a grill one of my guys dropped (its on here to), the thing is new, just a little damage, still full warranty... its over $6000, i posted for $2500 which is more than half i had to pay for it, and ive got 50 emails offering under $500, LOL.. they can eat on their WEBER...


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> I have had such bad luck with craigslist.
> Like. I am a very fair person.
> For instance I just sold my amplifiers and subwoofers on craigslist. All for exactly half of what I paid for each item.
> I found a guy on craigslist who had my amplifier and he said his was new and he wanted $200.
> ...


EXACTLY

Every time I'm on craigslist, people are asking the NEW price for items.

A couple days ago, there was an alpine 4 channel (35w x4) for $75. 

A couple months ago, I got an old school rf 4080dsm for $40 (120w rms x4) and the warranty seals were not broken on it even.

Then the same person has another amp listed for $50 more than it is online NEW.

Most of this stuff I only see once, so I wonder if people are just suckers for name brands and newer stuff or what.

I am on CL quite frequently looking for good deals to things and notice if something is re-posted daily/weekly.

I have found some decent deals though. And I've got ripped off a couple times.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

jockhater2 said:


> Thank you very much Dman.
> 
> I mean. As of right now... I "have" the money. But because I am not currently employed I can't spend any money. Rent is coming up and such and I need to be wise.
> 
> ...


All the F series Solid Audio amps did all their rated power easily, the 2 top tier F2500D and the F1600D are 1 ohm Mono blocks, and will run fine all day long.. I have ran both the series at under 1 ohm with no issues... you issue would be keeping the voltage up under 1 ohm,.... but that doest matter, because if im not mistaken, those woofers are single 3 ohm voice coils (someone correct me if i am wrong), so running in parallel you would only be 1.5 ohms.. a piece of cake on the F1600D


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

and Hey, a place to live and food to eat is alot more important than a amplifier..


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

haha very true. I must be a responsible young adult.

But what If I didnt run them parallel @ 1.5 ohm.
I want to run them @ 3ohms a piece.
The box I have (which only has 1 right now and a borrow amp from my brother) has 2 separate speaker connections.

Could the amp supply enough power for 3ohms a piece?


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

lol we could probably all rant about CRAIGSLIST ALL DAY.

I for a while was trying to sell my Racing Go-Kart. The motor alone was 700 and the chassis was a 1,000.
I had gears, a racing suit, rib armor, shoes, neck brace and such.

LOL and I got MORE THAN 1 OFFER OF $100

DO YOU KNOW HOW INSULTING THAT IS.

I just had a guy recently offer me a $100 for my PS3. He said he only wanted it for blu ray. so I told him TO GO BUY A BLU RAY PLAYER. and he replied calling me a bunch of names. how GHEY is that?


----------

